# 92S Trigger Bar Release Plunger and other parts



## RVV1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello All new to this forum.
I am looking for some advise on the safety on the 92S. The little bearing will not stay in place any more.
I also need a trigger bar release plunger.

Does anyone have any of these parts for sale?
or some advise on where to get them?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RVV1 said:


> Hello All new to this forum.
> I am looking for some advise on the safety on the 92S. The little bearing will not stay in place any more.
> I also need a trigger bar release plunger.
> 
> ...


https://www.midwestgunworks.com/beretta-92/parts.html
I've bought a lot of parts from them. Great service, they send things out right away.


----------



## RVV1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you for the reply.
Unfortunately the part was discontinued. I was trying to see if any of the Wilson Combat safeties could be adapted.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RVV1 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> Unfortunately the part was discontinued. I was trying to see if any of the Wilson Combat safeties could be adapted.


You're welcome.

You might want to try:
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/gun-manufacturer/beretta/92/parts-list-92
I think this may be the part that you're looking for? Just click on "Safety, Right, Blue (92S)" below and that should take you right to that part.
Safety, Right, Blue (92S)
Product #: 1466850
Part Key: 14

I don't think that the Wilson Safety will work with your gun or any other's that are designed for the later model 92 series Beretta's. They have a removable safety plunger and spring whereas your's has that staked in ball bearing. Out of curiosity I looked them up and if I am correct they are different?

I'm not sure but you'll probably be able to use the trigger bar release plunger (trigger bar detent) and spring from the later model 92 series? I don't see why they would change that? At any rate those parts are pretty cheap and worth taking that chance.


----------



## RVV1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes they are different. My problem is the ball bearing doesn't stay in any more. I am having trouble getting to the site but I will try later.
Thank you so much for the help it is very much appreciated. It's an oldie but I really like it.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Maybe an assortment of HIGH QUALITY bearings would have one. I do that with roll pins and just trim the length. Cheaper and faster than ordering beretta roll pins and no problems so far.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a screen shot of the part that you may need, their product # 1466850. You might want to give them a call if you can't get to their site. They list it for the 92S.

Phone: 866.686.7424


----------



## RVV1 (Nov 24, 2020)

I ordered the part thank you. I am trying to mod the Triger Bar release plunger from the ones I ordered because they are to big.


----------



## RVV1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Just an update 
The part above doe not fit the 92S but I managed to fix my issue by gluing the ball bearing to the top of the spring and inserting. it works perfectly.
The ball bearing never turns it just keeps the pressure to keep everything tight.

Just an update


----------

